# Happy Fathers Day



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

...or travelling home from one. I wish we were out camping this weekend. Have a great day and travel safe.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We are enjoying a fabulous Fathers Day camping weekend at the Grand Canyon. Great Wx. Great family. I am proud to be a father of this bunch!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someday if it ever stops raining and the ground in my back yard dries enough that I can get the trailer out, I might use it. Geez, 3 weeks of rain is getting old. We got my sons car trailer out last weekend (its a little lighter) but its too soft to put it back, so it sits in the driveway now. I haven t even de-winterized it or washed it and its the middle of June.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Someday if it ever stops raining and the ground in my back yard dries enough that I can get the trailer out, I might use it. Geez, 3 weeks of rain is getting old. We got my sons car trailer out last weekend (its a little lighter) but its too soft to put it back, so it sits in the driveway now. I haven t even de-winterized it or washed it and its the middle of June.
> 
> John


sorry to hear about that John.....

What is the forecast for the upcoming week?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

chance of showers mon, tues, I m afraid to look further


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I was afraid to look past Tuesday, but I took the chance and this is what I found the NJ area:

Wed=Sunny 80 degrees








Thurs= Sunny 87 degrees








Fri = Partly Sunny 88 degrees








Sat= Sunny/Humid 87 degrees








Sun = Sunny/Humid 86 degrees









Maybe my yard will dry out this week....Will be at Driftstone on the Delaware Next weekend...I hope it stays sunny!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You re assuming the weatherman is correct









Actually to day turned out to be nice. My daughters sixth grade class picnic only had a 5 min shower during it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> chance of showers mon, tues, I m afraid to look further


Shame you weren't closer. I have a bunch of OSB in my garage...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rain's not stopping us.... Had rain the past few weekends of camping. Despite the rain, It's soooooo nice just relaxing in the outback nice and dry









We are currently at Frontier Town near Ocean City, MD until Thursday. Attempted to go into OC on Sunday and it was cold with off and on rain - so we came back and enjoyed a quiet night in the outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jelly Donut said:


> I was afraid to look past Tuesday, but I took the chance and this is what I found the NJ area:
> 
> Wed=Sunny 80 degrees
> 
> ...


Yup! We're gonna find out what it feels like to be a steamed clams!!!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I had a great Fathers Day lined up. Taking the Grand-kids camping. Got out nice and early on Friday morning, got all set up. My daughter arrived with the kids all is perfect.
Daughter not feeling well, had to have a nap for a couple of hours. Got up sick, went home.
Grand-dad woke up Sunday morning...Sick (24 hour flu thing---perfect timing.) Can tell ya how many seams, finishin' nails, and very accurately describe the wall covering in the OB bathroom. That happens when ya spend ALL MORNING in there. And Guess What ??? Well enough to go to work this morning GRRRRR !!!!

Note: not swine flu, nose did not flatten and ears didn't go all pointy !!!!


----------

